# Best value $100-$300 rifle scope?



## Poink88 (Feb 11, 2010)

Planning on buying a .308 rifle either a:
- Remington 700 SPS or
- Savage 10 10FP

Need recommendation on BEST VALUE scope less than $200 (can go up to $300 if really needed). It will be used for (occasional) deer hunting and I want 3-9x40 (at least). I want one that will last since I believe/plan on buying once.

I also need help choosing good mount and scope rings.

If there is a good package deal you can recommend with any of the rifle stated above that would be super.

I am not in a hurry since the purchase may not happen until late summer (unless I find a great deal before hand).

Thank you.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Nikon ProStaff is a great 3x9x40 scope for about $170. Clear optics, 1/4 MOA distinct clicks, and quite durable. Their Buckmark is about $250 plus, and is even better. 

I have a ProStaff with the BDC reticle on a .25-06 that I can clearly see the bullet holes in a target, out beyond 200 yards. I use Leupold rings.


----------



## Rupert (Oct 2, 2009)

Midway is having a sale on Nikon Buckmark scopes


----------



## TXWheeledShooter (Mar 14, 2010)

*Scope*

a Bushnell 3-9X40 came on my remington 770 and I love it.


----------

